# Quantum Reels



## BigG (Apr 19, 2005)

Has anyone dealt with Quantum on warranty issues? I have a Quantum Energy ptia 40 that I have had all of two months and while fishing for steelhead the other day with a "fish on" about 2 1/2 inches from the seat of the reel it snapped clean off so I returned the reel to Quantum to be replaced and recieved an email from Quantum requesting $152 to replace the reel. Have any of you experienced anything like this from Quantum?


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Fortunatley I have not had an experience like this with Quantun.....in fact I have not had to deal with any warranty replacement issues with Quantum whatsoever. I would reply to them and state what happened and question as to why on earth they would want you to pay $152 for an item that is obviously under warranty? Good luck I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## BigG (Apr 19, 2005)

I am happy to say that after a few emails back and forth Quantum replaced the reel (seems to be a queaky wheel get's the oil thing).


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

You need to buy a shimano or daiwa the next time. Their better reels are still made in Japan not China


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

Glad to hear everything turned out well for you.


----------



## Scout Abaco (Jun 13, 2009)

One of my three Energy PTI&#8217;s finish started flaking off one month out of warranty Marry in parts said send it in. I was skeptical if they would cover it. I mailed it 2/15/10 they received it 2/19/10a new reel was mailed 2/21/10 and I received it 2/24/10. Now I plan on buying a Tour Edition PT.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Scout Abaco said:


> One of my three Energy PTIs finish started flaking off one month out of warranty Marry in parts said send it in. I was skeptical if they would cover it. I mailed it 2/15/10 they received it 2/19/10a new reel was mailed 2/21/10 and I received it 2/24/10. Now I plan on buying a Tour Edition PT.


You should buy a Shimano.  I have curados over 15 yrs old and have never had any problem with them


----------



## pquinn (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree but I will tell you I have sent to of my accurist's back and they have fixed them without a fight. Quantium has a reputation like shimano and Abu. I agree with Robert shimano is the way to go I have owned many reels and can say not to many are near as good as a curado.


----------



## Scout Abaco (Jun 13, 2009)

robertj298 said:


> You should buy a Shimano.  I have curados over 15 yrs old and have never had any problem with them


Thats nice I am truly happy for you others cant say the same. I do like my Cardiff 401A for Muskie never have had a problem with it but only 2 years old. I got my first Energy in 07 and it works and looks great. Every product is going to have some go bad, it is only as good as the assembly line and people working it. One late night out and that run has problems. Mine was a Monday morning reel.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Scout Abaco said:


> Thats nice I am truly happy for you others cant say the same. I do like my Cardiff 401A for Muskie never have had a problem with it but only 2 years old. I got my first Energy in 07 and it works and looks great. Every product is going to have some go bad, it is only as good as the assembly line and people working it. One late night out and that run has problems. Mine was a Monday morning reel.


If you were to choose givin the track record would you rather have your reel made in in China such as the quantum or in Japan such as the Curado?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I use quantum escalades and I love them. say what you will about them but I have reeled in over 25 steelies and I have not had an issue. but I did have an issue with my SHIMANO reel spinning free both ways only a month after I bought it. that really sucked and ruined my morning of fishing


----------



## Scout Abaco (Jun 13, 2009)

robertj298 said:


> If you were to choose givin the track record would you rather have your reel made in in China such as the quantum or in Japan such as the Curado?


First if i am not mistaken the Curado is a bait caster like the Energy PT SS the Energy PTIA 40 is a spinning reel. With that in mind I would say china because of the lack of springs in the bail trip the Energy work using magnets. I did watch a friend take a Shimano Stradic FI bail trip arm apart to reconnect the spring after the plastic connecter came loose. I also had to do the same with my Pflueger supreme. My Quantum&#8217;s have yet to fail the finish was just coming off it happens I doubt that Shimano never has warranty repairs. Nothing is perfect including Shimano. So in my opinion my quantum track record is better. Don&#8217;t take this the wrong way I like Shimano just not my pick this time.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Scout Abaco said:


> First if i am not mistaken the Curado is a bait caster like the Energy PT SS the Energy PTIA 40 is a spinning reel. With that in mind I would say china because of the lack of springs in the bail trip the Energy work using magnets. I did watch a friend take a Shimano Stradic FI bail trip arm apart to reconnect the spring after the plastic connecter came loose. I also had to do the same with my Pflueger supreme. My Quantums have yet to fail the finish was just coming off it happens I doubt that Shimano never has warranty repairs. Nothing is perfect including Shimano. So in my opinion my quantum track record is better. Dont take this the wrong way I like Shimano just not my pick this time.


My mistake I'm not that familiar with the quantums and I thought you were talking about bait casters. I only have one spinning reel and its hardly ever used


----------



## Scout Abaco (Jun 13, 2009)

robertj298 said:


> My mistake I'm not that familiar with the quantums and I thought you were talking about bait casters. I only have one spinning reel and its hardly ever used


Oh well we are not perfect as well. I have made the same mistake. I did mean it when I said that it was happy for you it is nice when you hear someone equipment is working well and lasting a long time. You give me confidence that my Cardiff will last.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

robertj298 said:


> If you were to choose givin the track record would you rather have your reel made in in China such as the quantum or in Japan such as the Curado?


I would rather have the option to buy things made in the good old U.S.A.
hope that day comes.

not to offend


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

ardent reels are made in usa


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree with robertj298, Shimano is the best. I have Abu, Quantum and Shimano baitcasters and prefer the Shimanos (especially the Citicas) over the rest. Don't get me wrong, the other 2 are great but not as smooth casting or reeling. I can cast 1/16 oz jigs farther on my baitcasters than on a light action spinning rod with 4 lb test.......lots of practice though.


----------

